# Home needed for my dog, Ollie



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

A change of personal circumstances has led to me having to rehome my 7 year old doberman Ollie. He's got a lovely temprement, loves being around people and has grown up from a pup with us, around all our kids. He's a handsome chap, black and tan in colour.

He recently had what was thought by the vet to be a urinary infection, that caused him to be unsteady on his legs (he had extensive tests, all of which came back clear, but he did have excess protein in his wee, so we changed him off the food he was on, onto a lower protein feed upon the vets advice - this could of been the cause of the water infection). He's back to his normal self now, but has a few sores on his legs caused from when he was unsteady and stumbling over, which are currently been treated with antibiotics and daily cleaning.

So if you think you can give a lovely dobe a home, please get in touch. I really dont want to have to take him to the rescue kennels, it breaks my heart to have to rehome him in the first place and I know he would hate being in kennels. Please help or keep your ears open for people looking for a dog.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Shane

I would contact dobermanrehome.co.uk or dobermanwelfare.org.uk

Insist that you will keep the dog until an adopted mum and dad come along. Also, allow prospective owners to meet the dog. You may recall Oscar....I met him in his home in Birmingham prior to adopting him. His mum also said liked to see me and Oscar playing etc.

I will take another adopted dog in time but have Jenny for now, bless her. I will certainly want to see the dog in his home etc and see how he interacts with strangers and so on.

Russell

Just a thought - Chris might know someone - as in Duncan's other half.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Just seen this , Ollie is a beautiful boy ( Duncan said NO ,when i whined at him :wink: ) 
I hope you don't mind Shane ,i have put him on Lurcher Link ,you never know , the members on there have a lot of contacts .




Best of luck with finding him a new home , he is a lovely boy :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Russell and Chris!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Shane. Jess will miss seeing Olley bounding past the cottage

stew


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Shane.

If things get desperate I could foster him for you while waiting for new permanent owners for him.

Does he like other dogs?

Pat


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Pictures speak a thousand words Shane  

If anyone is thinking of offering Olley a permanent home but are wondering about their holidays then I would also board him with us for the time they are away.

Pat


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

As you can see we have two dobes, one who is a rescue. We have fostered for a dobe rescue and such I would suggest calling Chris Omar on 01276 855063 and explaining your situation. She may be able to help and has many homes on her books waiting for a dobe.

website is www.dobermannrehome.co.uk (dobermann with 2 n's as 1 n is american spelling!)

She will need to know alot about him to ensure best match and if her phone is engaged please keep trying, she is a one woman band supported by volunteers


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Shane sorry to hear your news I recently had the same problem with my staffy but my ex wifes landlord met my dog and changed his no dogs rule. As Pat said pictures speak a thousand words,I love dobes almost as much as staffs they are lovely dogs good luck with your search,I know how hard the situation you are in is. Vince


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Can't help I'm afraid, apart from bumping you back to the top.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Please keep us posted as to the outcome.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We already have a 12 year old male Dobie, have been thinking we would like to get another whilst Prince is still active enough to enjoy the company. Does Ollie like other dogs, or would he resent not being number one! PM me if interested.

Brian


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Most dobe rescues would not consider rehoming a male to a home that already has a male in residence. It is doable but those instances are few and far between.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree with LittleNell. The best mix of two dogs is to have different sex and different breed. Much less chance of rivalry. Also less chance of them forming a team that does not include their owner :wink: 

Another bump for Ollie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a breakthrough. And it comes via Facebook! i posted on there and a friend of a friend got in touch. They are local and have a dobe already. I spoke on the phone this morning and it sounds very positive. They are coming to meet him on Friday. If he gets on with their dog, they are going to have him. Fingers crossed!


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like a promising plan. Hope all works out for the best


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Snelly said:


> I have a breakthrough. And it comes via Facebook! i posted on there and a friend of a friend got in touch. They are local and have a dobe already. I spoke on the phone this morning and it sounds very positive. They are coming to meet him on Friday. If he gets on with their dog, they are going to have him. Fingers crossed!


Paws crossed for Ollie :wink: ,i will keep an eye on this as i am waiting to hear back from two people .


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news Shane.

Just a little tip. Any introductions between strange dogs are best done on neutral territory. Perhaps you could agree to meet them nearby and then walk home together? I think that will give you the best chance of success in the matchmaking game  

Hope it all works out for you.

Pat


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

good idea Pat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do love happy endings.
Especially when pets are concerned.

We have rescued6 shelties/rough collies in the past.
Two males are curently 6 years old and occasionally grrrrr at each other but thats abot it. The older two shelties are 13 and deaf with restricted sight. They still take Lady p for a walk every day.

Best of luck when they meet

Dave p


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well? What happened? Oh Shane do not keep us in suspenders any longer please!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry Folks!

Ollie went on Friday to stay with his prospective new family for a four day trial. As long as he gets on ok, he has a new home. So far so good too, so fingers crossed he's ok.

I get to see him again on Tuesday when I meet them at the vets for his follow up appointment.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad all appears to be running smoothly


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Snelly said:


> So if you think you can give a lovely dobe a home, please get in touch.


Hi Shane, I'm glad that you have found somewhere, I was going to suggest Dogsey.com because they have forums for all the major breeds but looks like it's sorted now, I do hope so, keep us posted please.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

patp said:


> Great news Shane.
> 
> Just a little tip. Any introductions between strange dogs are best done on neutral territory. Perhaps you could agree to meet them nearby and then walk home together? I think that will give you the best chance of success in the matchmaking game
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on advice. Also remove all toys to start with, and see if they can "share" them without gettting upset.


----------

